# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأنواع الأخرى ( Other Phones Hardware Repair Area) شروحات :  طريقة تغيير شاشة TAB asus K00e..بالفيــــــــــديو

## zarif

*طريقة تغيير شاشة TAB asus K00e..بالفيــــــــــديو*
[YOUTUBE]6hrX1eDjafk[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------

